# M.T.V. BOMB SQUAD Tag Team Bombs



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*M*r. Maduro
*T*xdyna65
*V*olfan

The 3 of us have decided to team up to dish out the punishment, so tag Team Bombs headed out today to 3 deserving recipients. Carnage to follow....muahaahaahaa.

*Mr.Maduro's*

Label Number: 0103 8555 7498 6361 0481
Label Number: 0103 8555 7498 7409 6243
Label Number: 0103 8555 7498 9506 7765

*Txdyna65's*

0306 0320 0000 8849 9026
0306 0320 0000 8849 9033
0306 0320 0000 8849 9019

*Volfan's*

0305 2710 0002 1625 5900
0305 2710 0002 1625 5917
0305 2710 0002 1625 5924

Be afraid, be very afraid.

scottie


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*

Dear God...Any one of you guys alone hit like a ton o bricks and now you are tag teaming people...This should be good!!

o


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*

Three of you...Mo, Curley and Larry?


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*

Santa Maria! I can't wait to see the carnage when these land. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*



cricky101 said:


> Santa Maria! I can't wait to see the carnage when these land. :tu


Nina and Pinta too!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*

Thanks Scottie for taking care of the logistics.

This should be good......:gn :gn :gn o

*M.T.V. Bomb-Squad!!!!*


----------



## portny33 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*

Are all of you drunk still from the weekend or are you drunk with power to do soooo much damage? cant wait to see the area after these bombs hit their target. NICE!!!!!!
:ss :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*



Bigwaved said:


> Three of you...Mo, Curley and Larry?


:tpd: :r :r :r


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Group bombing. What a novel idea.... Can't wait to see the damage....


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Well, Mr. M got me in the MAW, so I'm safe from this catastrophe. 

I love being a spectator in these. Cant wait to marvel at this destruction.

heheheheh

Karma


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Someones in for some trouble...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting it Scottie.........ahh I cant wait for the destruction :ss 

and Dave (Bigwaved) 

guess you could join us next time and be Shemp :r


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

o Waiting to see the mushroom cloud rise!!!! These 3 people could take out a large city with their warheads. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OH, This is going to be fun !!!

Two days till landing, we shall see..... Great one guys.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*



cricky101 said:


> Santa Maria! I can't wait to see the carnage when these land. :tu


"MONGO... SANTA MARIA!!!!!"


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow thats looks big... Go Get'em fellas.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

o o


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You goofy bastages!! :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: M.T.V. Tag Team Bombs*



Bigwaved said:


> Three of you...Mo, Curley and Larry?


First thing I thought of...:r

Three very heavy hitters on the rampage here. A few Gorillas are gonna get hurt with those!! Get em guys!!:ss


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

MTV bombs, that is awesome. :ss :ss 

I have seen the damage these gorillas can dish out, a couple of people are in serious trouble when these land.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> tick tock, tick tock.


We might be hearing some o o o today!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Im sure I'll feel the rumble here in TX when these start to land :ss


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I got hit with the M.T.V. bomb. Below link is the destruction it caused.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73872


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snowy said:


> I got hit with the M.T.V. bomb. Below link is the destruction it caused.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73872


Awesome hit there, Congrats.

Such strategic planning there.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Still reeling from the MTV bomb here in Beantown. Amazing coordination. Thanks to the MTV squad. :ss


----------

